
College Daily brings Chinese students in U.S. news with nationalistic undertones - mitchbob
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/the-post-truth-publication-where-chinese-students-in-america-get-their-news
======
kvonhorn
> “Most people just read to kill time. Who is going to investigate? No one
> will. It only passes your eyes—there’s no need to pin down if it’s real or
> fake.”

> “Correctness doesn’t exist, because it’s always relative,”

> I asked Deng why he thought the piece had resonated with such a large
> audience. “It’s purely made up, to be honest with you,” Deng replied. “It’s
> all made up. I’m not sure if I did the right thing. My boss asked me to
> write it. I think, if a new-media outlet wants to move people, you have to
> make them feel that it’s real.”

OK, I think I get it now. "Post-Truth" content is how you cultivate nihilism
in both your readers and writers while simultaneously making a buck and
increasing the stability of your authoritarian government. What a corrosive
enterprise.

------
president
America is really fucked if we can't curb the spread of disinformation by bad
actors. Does anybody know if any there is any action being taken by
politicians and lawmakers to work on a solution for this? It's becoming
increasingly clear that total freedom of speech does not work in the modern
world.

~~~
nailer
More speech? Maybe the older generation that fled after Tiananmen need to fund
something with clickbait and memes.

------
benjh23
To other mainlanders, just add this filter to your ublock and go on with your
life. Life is too short, and there's too much interesting stuff to learn, to
spend time arguing this stuff.

news.ycombinator.com##div.comment:has-text(/China|Chinese|Trump|Hong Kong/)
news.ycombinator.com##.itemlist>tbody>tr:has-text(/China|Chinese|Trump|Hong
Kong/) news.ycombinator.com##.itemlist>tbody>tr:has-
text(/China|Chinese|Trump|Hong Kong/) + tr
news.ycombinator.com##.itemlist>tbody>tr:has-text(/China|Chinese|Trump|Hong
Kong/) + tr + tr

~~~
Causality1
You can't stop the signal, Mal.

~~~
remarkEon
Is this an Inception reference?

~~~
Causality1
It was a Firefly reference.

